# I can hardly keep up.......



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

It seems like lately I've been behind constantly on soapmaking, always having to way discount liquid and wrap at 2 weeks just to keep my shelves full. I have been soaping a lot but still running low. I soaped 98 lbs of oils in the last 10 days. Where does it all go? I gues I have been selling a lot but I think someone might be stealing it when my back is turned :crazy
Becky


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

The soap gremlins are stealing it!

LOL, I wouldn't even know where to start with 98 lbs of oils. 
Congrats on all the sales!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Me neither Kaley only way my soap seems to go is to give it away. Of course I don't try to sell it either. 
Becky do you have stores or how are you selling yours?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I am selling at the farmer's market, a couple stores, my website, etc.
I menat to add but forgot, I am taking a free course in how to optimize your website so you will come up in search engines better. If that works then I might be run off my feet. It is good though because I am really trying to grow thsi into a real business.
Becky


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

that's a good problem to have


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Geeze I just can't seem to find the time to go try and sell my stuff.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I took mine to a "spring festival" with several vendors here in our town with a population of about 5,000. I sold 12 bars. BFD. One lady bought 4 bars, so that's only 9 sales total. I was very disappointed.

I'm glad it's going well for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang Lois! Sorry the sale didn't go well! Soap is a big seller down here. Did you get the count of how many folks went through the doors of the festival, we figure 10% of the people will buy 1 to 3 bars.

Mothers Day was big again, and now I have more regular soap to make but gearing up for Fathers Day. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

WAAAAH! This year has been a total bomb as far as mother's day. Last year I sold 49 gift sets without even having a web site. This year 8. And just sales have been rotten in general. The last three weeks have had so few sales at all. My website has been optimized and I get plenty of hits, but not enough buyers. I think the economy his hitting me hard. A lot of my online clientelle are the "lush" types who consider my product a luxury item. At the farmer's market I have more "natural" people who feel it is more necessity. My market doesn't start until the end of the month, but I sure hope things pick up. We are really feeling the pinch.

I'm green with envy...

Bethany


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

well I have a year round market so I really think that helps. I've also had several large web orders recently and restocked 3 stores so that took ons. My soap is for sale 6 days a week at my market even when I am not there. I only go on Saturdays. I sold about 30 items one day last week when I was not there. 
Becky


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is so awesome. Yeah my market is down too. But I also have stiff competition around here. There is one lady that is a good friend of mine, she has all the stores in this area and also the only market in this area, so in order to sell soap I am going to have to move on. I do have two fall festivals to do this year and I am soaping and making lotion for that and I also may have picked up a wholesale account for my lotion we shall see. 

But I am truly excited for you Ms. Becky,
Autumn


----------



## SoapmakingEssentialOils (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy soapers who dream of soap sometimes get up in the middle of the night to find their way to the soap curing shelves. They bathe happily with their soap for several hours, using at least one or 2 bars every night, running up the water bill, then wake up the next morning and wonder why the soap supply is down. Grin.

Seriously, congrats on your success!
Lils


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Good for you Becky. I remember when when you went to your first show, now look at you. Wow. Carolyn


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Sorry Becky... not a problem I want to have! 

I purposely keep my soap/lotion business the size I want it to be. I will not take on more stores or customers than I can handle and still keep my 'real' job, manage a medium sized goat herd and have a life. I never want to be so far behind that I am struggling to keep up (I do too much of that already!).

Congrats on your success though. 

Sara


----------

